# what other Accessories should i buy for My Nikon D5100



## silicon_fusion (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone here,

Got Nikon D5100 this week, now i want to know what other Accessories should i buy other than tripod and Lens to protect my D5100.

Like whether i go for this 





> screen protector nikon d5100 | eBay



And what about this one 





> 52MM UV FILTER PROTECTOR + LENS PEN FOR NIKON D5000 D5100 D3100



Is this of any use??



Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2013)

Nope...both r nearly useless...screen protector is not needed coz its not a touch screen and u dont need to touch it again n again  my 3 yr old dslr's screen is still scratch free.

And u dont need UV filters now...just keep cap of the lens and remove it only when using


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 22, 2013)

In the Canon DSLRs (non touch screen models) the plastic on the screen is itself a screen protector which can be changed easily. Is it the same for Nikon DSLRs?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2013)

@raja I donno if my nikon have some protection or not...but almost i never touch the screen ...just while taking shots my nose touch the screen  that can be wiped off...


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> just while taking shots my nose touch the screen



lol... I think it's better to use one. After all we have put lot of money in buying a dslr, 200-300rs is not a big deal.


----------

